# I'm in Montreal Canada..want to adopt a Dove.



## Libby (Oct 19, 2015)

I am looking to adopt a female dove, I am in Montreal,Qc Canada. Is there anyone who can point me in the right direction? I am waiting to hear back from a person who sells doves for weddings,and I dispise that act! It's so cruel. I would like to save one or 2 but wondered if there was a rescue near me..anyone? Thanks in advance!


----------

